# Snowboarding in the Rain?



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

hey guys,

just wondering has anyone ever snowboarded in the rain? On Saturday im going to blue mountain... and i never rode in the rain... does it suck... what should i prepare for?!?

thanks


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Bring extra clothes, rain sucks.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

shit u ever been?


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Yea wear a bandana something over your mouth for sure. Getting pelted with ice cold rain drops isnt fun for skin. And deffinetly bring extra clothes.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Yup, it has to be pretty bad for me to ride in actual rain, a light drizzle is another story.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

ight welp lets hope that it doesnt poor... thanks guys


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Clear goggles help alot in heavy rain. Just jump in, and once your wet it's all good


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

tj_ras said:


> Yea wear a bandana something over your mouth for sure. Getting pelted with ice cold rain drops isnt fun for skin. And deffinetly bring extra clothes.


+1 Getting pelted by icy rain sucks. I rode with out goggles once, never again.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Hated it. Went home. Cold and wet and sad.


----------



## sketcheroo (Dec 29, 2010)

Riding in the rain sucks


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Rain is definitely a bummer..


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

never rode in the rain and i never will. just not worth getting drenched in water when it's super cold.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ride in lot of rain, sometimes its the best...raining at the bottom and absolutely puking on top and hardly anybody on the hill. If its raining...its not that cold, just be prepared...gortex 20k, extra gloves and extra jacket for after lunch and set of dry clothes at the end of the day. If its a downpour have a big long garbage bag; make a hole for your head and perhaps for your arms; and some duct tape for that tailored steez.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

another thing on the rain is it seems very fast at times and nothings funner than kicking up slush at your friends :cheeky4:


----------



## looboo (Jan 22, 2011)

One good thing about rain is less people. You don't have to be worried about crashing into people when going too fast, and lift lines are usually nonexistent.

But like everyone else says, bring extra clothes, probably a towel too.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

looboo said:


> One good thing about rain is less people. You don't have to be worried about crashing into people when going too fast, and lift lines are usually nonexistent.
> 
> But like everyone else says, bring extra clothes, probably a towel too.


That's true. There are fewer people because riding in the rain sucks.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> If its a downpour have a big long garbage bag; make a hole for your head and perhaps for your arms; and some duct tape for that tailored steez.


Never ridden in the rain before, but this takes me back to being a kid. Gotta love the garbage bag rain slicker!


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

ya thx for all the answers!!! hopefully its not pooring and it has showers throughout the day!!!


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

dont wear anything with cotton. Everything should be a synthetic fiber.

Ever wash clothes like this, and pull out your jeans from the wash and they are soaked while the synthetics are almost dry?

Well, it works in nature too.

Hates are usually not made from synthetics though, so take a couple extras and leave in your car/locker.

Bring extra gloves too, they will get soaked.

Tuck your shirts into your snowpants and if you want to get real crazy, go to an outdoor outfitter and look for tent waterproofing spray/gel/liquid or for seam waterproofing and put it along the zipper line and any seams that have outside in stitching (visible stitching)

as another said, take something for your face. I have a neoprene mask that I wear for such special occasions. Looks gay, feels weird and I hate it but will protect you from the ice pellets if it turns to that and its 100% waterproof. 

and wear goggles. Otherwise you will have the definition of misery on your hands.

Might want to think about spraying those boots with waterproofer too but your call. Take extra socks (NOT COTTON).

Keep in mind that waterproofing product can and will stain clothing / boots , so try on a small area blah blah blah you get the idea...

Wax that board for warm temp, and your ready to go!!!!


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks for your nice replies guys!!! it turns out tht its supposed to be sunny tomorrow on the mountain! hopefully... so thanks and hopefully the weather stays like that!!! lol


----------

